# who makes a crazy wheel for skid steer loader



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

Where can you find one


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Tropic Trailer in FL ...
http://www.tropictrailer.com/2016-custom-5th-wheel-FL-psi38425


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

thanks rader - after looking - I can build that


----------



## Crabo (Jan 17, 2012)

Is the purpose of that to lift the back two tires off the ground?


----------



## My-smokepole (Apr 14, 2008)

Yes. Makes them turn faster.


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

also makes them more stable loading on a lowboy trailer - and if you stick the machine in the mud just lower the crazy wheel to jack it up


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

anyone have a parts list and/or plans?


----------



## sakhoney (Apr 3, 2016)

go on the website and just look at it - I can build that from a photo


----------

